# Will the greens back NAMA on Saturday?



## censuspro (8 Oct 2009)

What are the odds of the greens backing NAMA on Saturday? Does anyone know what the general consensus among green members is?


----------



## Caveat (8 Oct 2009)

They are utterly spineless and would agree to almost anything to stay 'in government' IMO.  They will probably make a few token noises of concern, but very little else is my guess.

Total sell out party and they should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Westie123 (9 Oct 2009)

I heard a representative of the "Greens against NAMA" on TodayFM with Matt Cooper yesterday. He said that the vote will be to reject NAMA. This means that a two thirds majority will have to vote against NAMA, whearas if the vote was to accept NAMA, only just more than one third of the Green membership vote would be enough to defeat NAMA. Cute move by the Green hierarchy!!


----------



## goosebump (10 Oct 2009)

Westie123 said:


> I heard a representative of the "Greens against NAMA" on TodayFM with Matt Cooper yesterday. He said that the vote will be to reject NAMA. This means that a two thirds majority will have to vote against NAMA, whearas if the vote was to accept NAMA, only just more than one third of the Green membership vote would be enough to defeat NAMA. Cute move by the Green hierarchy!!



NAMA is a Money Bill, which means the Government falls if NAMA falls.

Requiring 2/3rds support for NAMA would mean that 1/3rd of the party could collapse the Government on a single legislative issue, which would have overturned the wishes of the 80% of the party who voted for the PFG.

Perfectly reasonable, and as it turned out, 2/3rds actually supported NAMA.

I don't see whats spineless about this. Its all very well for people to engage in partisan political behavior, but the absolute worst outcome from today would have been a general election.


----------

